# [OFF] UPgrade de X2 4600 vers C2D E4300 valable ?

## dapsaille

Coucou ..

 Voila tout est dans le titre ...

 J'ai envie de passer à l'"ennemi" pour voir si l'herbe est plus verte de ce coté ...

 Bon bref j'ai un super am2 x2 4600 qui tient pas trop l'oc (modèle energy efficient) et j'ai envie de me faire plaisir pour pas trop cher ..

 Je penche pour une p5b de base (jmicron quand tu nous tient) qui vas tourner en 4x raid0 sata .... je sais j'aime jouer avec le feu ...

 et surtout je voudrais oc ce processeur avec de la ram noname ou presque et la ventilation de base .. donc un chti oc ..;

 Qu'en pensez vous ?? quels gains selon vous ?

----------

## titoucha

Pour un OC qui tienne dans le temps je vois mal la mémoire noname et surtout le refroidissement d'origine, car il faut pouvoir évacuer correctement la chaleur ou sinon bonjour les dégâts.

En plus après pas mal d'OC j'en suis revenu, trop de problèmes, à la moindre plantée tu ne sais pas si c'est l'OC qui est en cause  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ryo-san

'lux,

je regrette d'avoir pris seulement 1 GO de ram pour mon core2duo, certaines compil me freeze presque le desktop.

Pour la ventil et si tu overclocke en plus , oublies toute de suite la ventilation de base et pour 40  en sus, prend un bon ventirad,

celui du moment a l'air d'etre le "big typhoon" de thermaltake.le core2duo dechire, y a pas a douter mais il monte vraiment tres vite en temperature,

pire que les athlon XP je trouve donc ca serait dommage de claquer un CPU pour une fausse economie de quelques euros.

+

----------

## kwenspc

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je regrette d'avoir pris seulement 1 GO de ram pour mon core2duo, certaines compil me freeze presque le desktop.
> 
> 

 

au hasard: kdelibs, qt?  dans ce cas là faut revoir à la baisse l'option MAKEOPTS.

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .le core2duo dechire, y a pas a douter mais il monte vraiment tres vite en temperature,
> 
> pire que les athlon XP je trouve donc ca serait dommage de claquer un CPU pour une fausse economie de quelques euros.
> ...

 

Euh le mien est à 35°C avec le ventilo d'origine (E6400). Bon ok la tour c'est une Antec P180B mais tout de même (ventilo au minimum et je n'en ai pas rajouté). Et d'après pas mal de temoignage sur hardware.fr on peut très facilement OC un core2Duo sans risquer de le cramer, au contraire des X2. 

Peut-être que ta config fait que le tiens chauffe pas mal? (ventilo mal mis dessus peut-être? ou ventilation du boitier pas top?)

Sinon en effet la noname va pas trop aimer. 

Pour l'OC, les P5B sont bien mais pas celles de base, leur bios est tronquée de beaucoup de fonctionnaliés à ce niveau, donc viser le milieu de gamme. (j'ai une P5B-V perso, nickel. Juste qu'il faut faire attention à ce que la CG en pci-e soit compatible, j'ai eu un ptit souis à ce sujet)

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Euh le mien est à 35°C avec le ventilo d'origine (E6400). Bon ok la tour c'est une Antec P180B mais tout de même (ventilo au minimum et je n'en ai pas rajouté). 

 

Mais si lors de ton overclocking tu augmente la tension Vcore ton CPU ne va pas rester à 35°C   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais si lors de ton overclocking tu augmente la tension Vcore ton CPU ne va pas rester à 35°C  

 

Certes   :Wink: 

Mais je notais juste que non-OC un core2Duo ne chauffe "a priori" pas beaucoup. (et d'ailleurs c'est une de ses qualités très rebattue). C'est pourquoi le commentaire de ryo-san m'étonne. Si je voulais l'OC je réinstallerais un bon ptit système watercooling dessus (j'en ai justement un qui sert à rien snifff)

----------

## dapsaille

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> Euh le mien est à 35°C avec le ventilo d'origine (E6400). Bon ok la tour c'est une Antec P180B mais tout de même (ventilo au minimum et je n'en ai pas rajouté).  
> 
> Mais si lors de ton overclocking tu augmente la tension Vcore ton CPU ne va pas rester à 35°C  

 

Justement ces c2d montent comme des flèches au vcore de base .

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/core2duo_e4300/

Sinon merci pour vos réponses mais je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai pondu un topic un peu à la hardware.fr et je m'en veu   :Wink: 

 Ok pour la asus p5b-v mais kwenspc .. tu vas pouvoir me dire .. le raid 0 avec 4 disques sata c'est opé sur cette carte mère ?

 Et accessoirement tu le vend ton watercoolong ? :p

----------

## titoucha

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Et accessoirement tu le vend ton watercoolong ? :p

 

Après hardware.fr voici ebay   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
>  Et accessoirement tu le vend ton watercoolong ? :p 
> 
> Après hardware.fr voici ebay  

 

Quitte à faire de l'off autant y aller joyeusement   :Twisted Evil: 

 Et puis je ne veux pas être méchant avec nos "confrères" de hfr mais bon leur forum laisse à désirer ...

EDIT= Damned .. pas de virtualisation sur ce proc ??? mon dieu rassurez moi .. dites moi que c'est faux   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok pour la asus p5b-v mais kwenspc .. tu vas pouvoir me dire .. le raid 0 avec 4 disques sata c'est opé sur cette carte mère ?
> 
> Et accessoirement tu le vend ton watercoolong ? :p
> ...

 

Pour 4 disques oui, sans problème. Bon après je ne sais quelle est la qualité du JMicron et donc des performances. Est ce que ça vaut mieux d'utiliser le raid logiciel linux ou pas, j'en sais rien.

Euh non sinon je le vend pas, je vais sans doute l'installer sur mon serveur. Qui plus est depuis le temps je pense que pour moins cher on peus trouver des solutions aussi bonne voire meilleur (c'est du 1A-Cooling que j'utilise)

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> EDIT= Damned .. pas de virtualisation sur ce proc ??? mon dieu rassurez moi .. dites moi que c'est faux  

 

Il semblerait que seule les séries E6000 et plus haut en soit pourvue en effet. Je le savais même pas, youpi j'ai le VT   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour 4 disques oui, sans problème. Bon après je ne sais quelle est la qualité du JMicron et donc des performances. Est ce que ça vaut mieux d'utiliser le raid logiciel linux ou pas, j'en sais rien.

 

J'ai peut-être dis une connerie là, c'est assez bizarre le support raid sur la P5B-V. 4 ports Sata sont ICH8 (mais pas raid car pas ICH8R). Et 2 ports sont sur JMicron: 1 internet et 1 externe. Et d'apèrs la doc l'externe a le support raid(?) bizarre ça, ça voudrait dire que celui interne est normal et que le raid ne fonctionne réellement que sur celui externe (en mirrori/stripping avec l'interne) ? space...

[edit] je viens de vérifier la doc: en effet support de 2 disque only en RAID... :  :Confused:  [/edit]

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> Pour 4 disques oui, sans problème. Bon après je ne sais quelle est la qualité du JMicron et donc des performances. Est ce que ça vaut mieux d'utiliser le raid logiciel linux ou pas, j'en sais rien. 
> 
> J'ai peut-être dis une connerie là, c'est assez bizarre le support raid sur la P5B-V. 4 ports Sata sont ICH8 (mais pas raid car pas ICH8R). Et 2 ports sont sur JMicron: 1 internet et 1 externe. Et d'apèrs la doc l'externe a le support raid(?) bizarre ça, ça voudrait dire que celui interne est normal et que le raid ne fonctionne réellement que sur celui externe (en mirrori/stripping avec l'interne) ? space...
> ...

 

 Merci pour les infos ... donc ce n'est pas cette carte qu'il me faut .... snirfff

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Merci pour les infos ... donc ce n'est pas cette carte qu'il me faut .... snirfff

 

Cherches une CM avec le chipset ICH8R en southbridge. (grosso modo les "Deluxe" chez asus pour les P5B)

[edit] celle-ci pas trop cher -> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00042866.html [/edit]

----------

## dapsaille

Wahouuu super ...

 6 ports sata sur l'ich ....

 Maintenant reste a savoir si devmapper vas le reconnaitre :p

----------

## Nah

Je pencherai plutôt pour une ASUSTeK P5B-E Plus pas beaucoup plus cher.

Sinon, - cher, mais tout aussi bien la ASUSTeK P5N-E SLI peut-etre une bonne alternative.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Nah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, - cher, mais tout aussi bien la ASUSTeK P5N-E SLI peut-etre une bonne alternative.

 

Tut tut tut surtout pas: le chipset nvidia est nettement moins bien supporté/optimisé pour nux. L'intel c'est une valeur sûr, surtout pour le support de cpu intel  :Wink:  ça auraité été pour dex amd X2 j'aurais pas dis ça (normal).

Et puis le SLI ne sert à rien que si on est un gros gamers, et surtout ça oblige à utiliser 2 CG nvidia. fin bref, pas du tout centré sur le besoin de notre camarade dapsaille je pense.

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Nah wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon, - cher, mais tout aussi bien la ASUSTeK P5N-E SLI peut-etre une bonne alternative. 
> 
> Tut tut tut surtout pas: le chipset nvidia est nettement moins bien supporté/optimisé pour nux. L'intel c'est une valeur sûr, surtout pour le support de cpu intel  ça auraité été pour dex amd X2 j'aurais pas dis ça (normal).
> ...

 

Héhé .. le SLI j'ai donné .. j'ai revendu ma 2eme 7600GT 1 semaine après .. quel bouffe pognon pour rien ce truc ^^

 Sinon en effet quitte à passer intel je veux un chip intel  :p

----------

## Nah

Le sli n'est pas obligatoire, mais si il souhaite OC son Core 2 Duo, cette carte permet elle aussi beaucoup de chose, dont la désynchro... Chose impossible sur les chipset Intel p965.   :Wink: 

Après, pour le support concernant Linux, je penser que c'était kif/kif, merci pour l'information.

Edit: Bah va pour la ASUSTeK P5B-E Plus   :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Nah wrote:*   

> Le sli n'est pas obligatoire, mais si il souhaite OC son Core 2 Duo, cette carte permet elle aussi beaucoup de chose, dont la désynchro... Chose impossible sur les chipset Intel p965.  
> 
> Après, pour le support concernant Linux, je penser que c'était kif/kif, merci pour l'information.
> 
> Edit: Bah va pour la ASUSTeK P5B-E Plus  

 

 :Confused:   :Confused:   je pige plus rien entre tous ces modèles ... grmlbmlmlmlmlm quelle différence entre la plus et la "de base"  ?

EDIT

 hahaha diff est bien utile dans ce cas (houhouhou option geek)

 Bon déja sur la e plus c'est un chip jmicron >> /dev/null 

 :Wink: Last edited by dapsaille on Wed Apr 25, 2007 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    je pige plus rien entre tous ces modèles ... grmlbmlmlmlmlm quelle différence entre la plus et la "de base"  ?

 

Pas grand chose à priori. Mais peut-être en effet un BIOS mieux fournit pour l'OC  :Smile: 

(et une carte son et des IO un peu mieux et plus fournies)

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
>    je pige plus rien entre tous ces modèles ... grmlbmlmlmlmlm quelle différence entre la plus et la "de base"  ? 
> 
> Pas grand chose à priori. Mais peut-être en effet un BIOS mieux fournit pour l'OC 
> ...

 

j'ai édité mon précédent post ^^

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui pas top le jmicron en southbridge. Mieux vaut rester sur du connu, au moins pour le sata et le raid avec : ICH8R pawa

----------

## El_Goretto

Si quelqu'un a un P5BE-plus, ça m'interesse, parce qu'on trouve souvent sur le net (et souvent les mêmes personnes) des mentions de sifflement de la CM elle même quand mise en combo avec certaines alims. (ce qui est ballot, c'est que c'est précisément la combo en question que j'ai en vue).

Sinon, le coup des compilations qui plantent avec 1 Go de RAM, j'ai pas vu (tourné comme çà pendant +6 mois).

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, le coup des compilations qui plantent avec 1 Go de RAM, j'ai pas vu (tourné comme çà pendant +6 mois).

 

ça plante pas mais ça rame. Et je suis quasi sûr que c'est un gros paquet genre kde-libs, qt ou gcc et avec un -j8 ou un truc comme ça. ça force make à lancer plusierus compilation en parallèle et vas y que ça prend de la ram. Forcément à un moment ça va aller tapper sur la ram occuppée (celle des aplis du user) pour les mettre en swap afin de respirer, d'où le "ramage" (qui n'a rien à voir avec le plumage et euh... je me perds là)

----------

## ryo-san

re

Je n'utilise ni kde ni gnome , les paquets en question je suis bien incapable de les citer.

ce n'est pas grand chose et ca dure que quelques secondes, mais vivement la prochaine barette de ram.

Pour la temperature, il va falloir exclure le mauvais montage hein , croyez moi sur parole  :Wink: 

J'habite dans le sud, l'hiver s'est tres bien passé, mais en ce moment ca devient critique , je tourne a 40 environ en idle,

mais la moindre compilation ou jeux lui ( au processeur ) fait prendre 10 degré en moins de dix secondes. je peux monter

jusqu'a 60 parfois , voila pourquoi  je parlais d'avoir un bon dissipateur.

j'ai effectivement une tour de M... mais elle est ouverte en ce moment.

J'ai le patch du coretemp dans mon kernel, avec les temperature en temps réel sous les yeux, alors je persiste , le core2duo (attention nuance):

ne chauffe pas beaucoup , certes mais monte rapidement en temp.

----------

## kwenspc

60 degrés ça va, c'est - en soit - un température largement dans les normes. Mon portable monte à 65° en compilation (P4 B). J'ai eu un prescott, on aurait pu faire cuire une omelette avec! le machin montait à 75° sans broncher...

Le coup de la tour ouverte c'est en effet parfois meilleur que de la laisser fermer, mais c'est vraiment une solution temporaire. Surtout que parfois l'air chaud ejecté est en fait "ravalé". C'est pour ça qu'il faut un bon boitier qui aspire de l'air par devant et qui la refoule derrière, et le tout bien fermé. Mais je n'ai plus ce soucis: un gros investissement que ce boitier antec. Mais je le conseille: silence et température nickelle. Et puis ça se garde un boitier pareil.

----------

## Gaby

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un a un P5BE-plus, ça m'interesse, parce qu'on trouve souvent sur le net (et souvent les mêmes personnes) des mentions de sifflement de la CM elle même quand mise en combo avec certaines alims. (ce qui est ballot, c'est que c'est précisément la combo en question que j'ai en vue).

 

Perso je me suis acheter il y a peu une P5BE-plus avec une alim Seasonic S12 500w et je n'entend rien de particulier venant de la carte mère que ce soit en idle ou en burn.

Pour ce qui est du core 2 duo et ses températures, j'ai un E6600 sans OC avec un ventirad Zalmann 9500 cu et mes températures sont de 41°C en burn sous windows (pas encore commencer mon installation nux), j'ai fait une pointe à 50°C in game toutes options et je suis à 35 environ en idle. Tout ça avec un boitier Lian li alu avec 2 ventilos 120mm reglés au mini dans le bios (950 tr/min environ), le ventilo proc est reglé en optimale (1400 tr/min).

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Et puis ça se garde un boitier pareil.

 

Ben tu m'etonnes , il devrait meme faire le café a ce prix la   :Laughing: 

En tout cas l'est Bô l'engin, je bave , et le coup de l'alim en bas, terrible !

Avant de casser la tirelire , je vais deja tester avec un bon ventirad car j'ai encore celui d'origine pis j'aviserai.

----------

